
PWA, what's the right way to cache your app offline? - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/create
======
atum47
I've been using manifest.appcache to cache my apps for a while, and was
working great. Later I read Google suggestion to cache with service worker, so
they can prompt the user about installing your app, but it doesn't work that
great. Some times the sw.js won't load. And when it loads, it ignores the
manifest.

